# Man. City, preso Saul per 80 mln di sterline



## Tifo'o (20 Marzo 2019)

Nonostante il City abbia un caso ri-aperto per FFP con la UEFA (col rischio dall'esclusione delle coppe), ed il caso riguardante il tesseramento di minori con la FIFA che è pronta a bloccare il mercato, la società degli Emirati secondo ESPN è vicina a chiudere per il centrocampista dell'Atletico Saul per la somma di 80 mln di sterline.


----------



## admin (20 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Nonostante il City abbia un caso ri-aperto per FFP con la UEFA (col rischio dall'esclusione delle coppe), ed il caso riguardante il tesseramento di minori con la FIFA che è pronta a bloccare il mercato, la società degli Emirati secondo ESPN è vicina a chiudere per il centrocampista dell'Atletico Saul per la somma di 80 mln di sterline.



LOL

Evviva il FPF


----------



## Black (20 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Nonostante il City abbia un caso ri-aperto per FFP con la UEFA (col rischio dall'esclusione delle coppe), ed il caso riguardante il tesseramento di minori con la FIFA che è pronta a bloccare il mercato, la società degli Emirati secondo ESPN è vicina a chiudere per il centrocampista dell'Atletico Saul per la somma di 80 mln di sterline.



il FPF questo sconosciuto...


----------



## Djici (20 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Nonostante il City abbia un caso ri-aperto per FFP con la UEFA (col rischio dall'esclusione delle coppe), ed il caso riguardante il tesseramento di minori con la FIFA che è pronta a bloccare il mercato, la società degli Emirati secondo ESPN è vicina a chiudere per il centrocampista dell'Atletico Saul per la somma di 80 mln di sterline.



Chi vuole spendere spende e basta.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Nonostante il City abbia un caso ri-aperto per FFP con la UEFA (col rischio dall'esclusione delle coppe), ed il caso riguardante il tesseramento di minori con la FIFA che è pronta a bloccare il mercato, la società degli Emirati secondo ESPN è vicina a chiudere per il centrocampista dell'Atletico Saul per la somma di 80 mln di sterline.



Il fpf non esiste.
E' come il ciuco che vola.


----------



## varvez (20 Marzo 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Chi vuole spendere spende e basta.



This


----------



## kipstar (20 Marzo 2019)

il ffp sembra uno specchietto per le allodole....sembra fondamentalmente un problema per chi non ha i fondi o le risorse....mentre chi li ha può anche non preoccuparsene....almeno questo è quello che si capisce da come sta andando il mercato negli ultimi anni.....


----------



## leviatano (20 Marzo 2019)

soldi ben spesi. è uno dei migliori centrocampisti europei.


----------



## Andris (20 Marzo 2019)

sono meravigliato da questa notizia,anche se non ufficiale.
Saul è titolarissimo e non viene quasi mai sostituito,è stato decisivo spesso,ha appena 24 anni,ha il contratto lunghissimo ancora,ha una clausola da 150 milioni di euro,è entrato stabilmente nella nazionale spagnola.
mi sembra strano venderlo a questa cifra perchè è uno su cui costruire il futuro e l'Atletico non ha esigenza di monetizzare subito,quindi l'unica alternativa è che gli abbiano proposto un super ingaggio a manchester però rischierebbe di non fare il titolare là.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Marzo 2019)

grande city.

grande acquisto.


----------



## Mic (20 Marzo 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> This



sono con voi, da sempre.
Ffp utile a chi non vuole investire


----------



## overlord (20 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Nonostante il City abbia un caso ri-aperto per FFP con la UEFA (col rischio dall'esclusione delle coppe), ed il caso riguardante il tesseramento di minori con la FIFA che è pronta a bloccare il mercato, la società degli Emirati secondo ESPN è vicina a chiudere per il centrocampista dell'Atletico Saul per la somma di 80 mln di sterline.



aahuahuahauah il fpf certo.

questi padroni arabi pieni di petrodollari stanno prendendo a pisellate in faccia la uefa.
se abolissero ste regole assurde chinando il capo e chiedendo scusa per le demenzialità fatte farebbero certamente più bella figura.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Marzo 2019)

Il city ha un fatturato che noi ci sogniamo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Marzo 2019)

Questi cag4no soldi a palate..mi stupirebbe molto se Guardiola abbandonasse un progetto così ricco per la Juve


----------



## leviatano (20 Marzo 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Questi cag4no soldi a palate..mi stupirebbe molto se Guardiola abbandonasse un progetto così ricco per la Juve



a Guardiola gli devi dare almeno 20 milioni l'anno e i giocatori che vuole, non credo proprio che rientri nei piani di quelli.


----------



## Jino (20 Marzo 2019)

Certo che l'Atletico vende sempre alla grande.


----------



## Pampu7 (20 Marzo 2019)

A noi mandano le lettere invece ahahahaah


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (20 Marzo 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Certo che l'Atletico vende sempre alla grande.



non solo... trova sempre dei bomber
se ci fate caso ad ogni attaccante venduto 
si sono ritrovati subito dopo il successore 
che faceva la stessa strada del precedente e così via 

i nomi solo dei bomber: Torres- Falcao - D.Costa - Griezman

ma credo che il flop Morata fermerà questa tradizione


----------



## Jino (20 Marzo 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il fpf non esiste.
> E' come il ciuco che vola.



Andata bene al Milan...al PSG...forse al City...vediamo se a noi va bene anche il ricorso in atto... speriamo...


----------



## diavolo (20 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> LOL
> 
> Evviva il FPF



Il FPF è tipo il baubau per i bambini.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Marzo 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> non solo... trova sempre dei bomber
> se ci fate caso ad ogni attaccante venduto
> si sono ritrovati subito dopo il successore
> che faceva la stessa strada del precedente e così via
> ...



E scordi Aguero...tradizione assurda


----------

